# RIP forum member - Sam - Taken far too soon.



## luckilotti (20 July 2015)

I didn't know Sam personally and had only spoken with her a few times, however her mum last night posted devastating news on facebook.  

Sam, tragically was found dead in the field yesterday afternoon, with what appears to be severe head and neck injuries caused by a kick.  

I believe her username on here was SAMgirl.  My thoughts are with her family, partner and friends at this horrific time, i am sure Sam will be up there looking after all of the horses. 

RIP Sam Cawkwell x x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 July 2015)

Very sad news   RIP Sam


----------



## webble (20 July 2015)

How very sad RIP Sam


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 July 2015)

What a terribly tragic accident. 

RIP Sam.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (20 July 2015)

So sad. R.I.P. Sam.


----------



## JillA (20 July 2015)

How tragic - and there but for the grace of god................................RIP Sam, I saw on FB but not how


----------



## Maesfen (20 July 2015)

Such sad news,


----------



## Alec Swan (20 July 2015)

I've no idea who Sam was,  but your post brings home the fact that for all our failings,  this forum is a community and sorrow will be felt by many,  I'm sure.

Such desperate news.  Rest in peace Sam.

a.

ets.  Research has now revealed that I did in fact speak with Sam.  luckylotti,  if you knew Sam on fb,  will you pass on my heartfelt regrets to her family?


----------



## ljohnsonsj (20 July 2015)

Such sad news, Rest in peace Sam x


----------



## Ambers mum (20 July 2015)

I only just found this, I was knocked off my feet this morning with the news having known Sam and her stepmum for many, many years. Our families have shared many sad times together and it feels like my own son's death all over again xxx

I had put a post on the dressage thread but wanted to share it with you in case it got lost.


"I wanted to pay my respects to such a wonderful kind funny girl who I have watched from afar develop from a pony mad child in to an amazing horsewoman.

When I first heard of Sam it was through my dear long time friend Elaine Cawkwell back in the 1990's, Sam was a mere child riding loan ponies from a yard near Blackpool. It wasn't long before Sam and Elaine got Sam Horse a beautiful section D who she competed regulary and was a success in the show ring and dressage arena winning almost everything they entered. Elaine encouraged Sam and when Sam got Charlie a beautiful WB her talents and horsemanship came out in full force.

I am so proud that I was allowed to know Sam and even though tiny, share a little in her life. I have followed Sam and Andrew Hacket's story through facebook and from various forums and watched with pride as a family friend has climbed her way to a succesful life.

Reading todays tributes on Facebook reminded me of her wickedly funny sense of humor, her love for her family and friends and her dedication to her sport and the horses she loved so dearly.

Goodbye my darling, you will have a special place in our hearts forever.

Love Mandi and Hannah xxxxxxxx"


----------



## Mrs B (20 July 2015)

So very sorry to read this: my heart goes out to Sam's family and all that knew and loved her.

Sleep tight, Sam x


----------



## Fools Motto (20 July 2015)

Very sad news. Rest in Peace Sam. x 
Thinking of your loved ones at this tragic time.


----------



## springtime1331 (20 July 2015)

So sorry to hear that. RIP Sam


----------



## Mariposa (20 July 2015)

So awfully sad, I'm so sorry to hear the news. RIP Sam x


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 July 2015)

What tragic news for family and friends.  Condolences to all that loved her and knew her. X


----------



## Follysmum (20 July 2015)

How tragic, sending lots of love to her family and friends


----------



## Lanky Loll (20 July 2015)

Really sorry to hear this, RIP Sam x


----------



## Sprout (20 July 2015)

Such devastating news - my heart goes out to all who knew Sam. Xx


----------



## Clodagh (20 July 2015)

So very sad. My deepest sympathy to her family and friends.


----------



## Dizzydancer (20 July 2015)

Such devastating news. My deepest sympathy to her family and friends x


----------



## joulsey (20 July 2015)

Saw it on my facebook, so sad, RIP Sam x


----------



## PorkChop (20 July 2015)

Gosh, how utterly tragic, RIP Sam x


----------



## Hoof_Prints (20 July 2015)

So tragic, RIP. made me feel cold reading that


----------



## Archangel (20 July 2015)

RIP Sam.  My thoughts are with her family and friends. How very sad.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (20 July 2015)

So sorry to hear this. RIP Sam. Thoughts are with her loved ones.


----------



## MyBoyChe (20 July 2015)

I didnt know Sam but join everyone else in sending thoughts to her loved ones.  It does make you think


----------



## suffolkmare (20 July 2015)

Very sad, condolences to all who knew her x


----------



## Doris68 (20 July 2015)

I'm so very sorry.  RIP young lady.  Kind thoughts and condolences to all family and friends.


----------



## _GG_ (20 July 2015)

Goodness, how utterly tragic. My thoughts and prayers with all those who knew her. Rest in peace Sam.


----------



## charlie76 (20 July 2015)

Terrible news. Rip. X


----------



## brighthair (21 July 2015)

My whole FB newsfeed is filled with her, just as it should be. She gave me so much help, and had the best sense of humour. I'll remember her love of shiny and matchy matchy and her headband (said "totes amaze"!) 
It doesn't feel real. I "only" met her probably 5 years ago but she was always someone I could message for advice or if I was having a bad day and she was guaranteed to make me laugh. I owe a lot of my riding to her


----------



## Spilletta (21 July 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. I didn't know of Sam, but for those that did, and for her family, my heart-felt condolences. I hope, from the bottom of my heart, that she knew nothing, and that this tragic accident was instant. Although I didn't know her, from previous posts I understand she liked 'shiny' - so in a small way, as I like shiny too, I'll think of her when me and my horse do 'shiny'.


----------



## Sheep (21 July 2015)

Such sad news. Condolences to all who knew her. RIP Sam. x


----------



## Emma_H (21 July 2015)

Very sad news, life is so fragile. RIP Sam xx


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (21 July 2015)

So sad thoughts are with her family just now, they must be devastated.

RIP Sam x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 July 2015)

Tragic news   RIP Sam xxx


----------



## HeresHoping (21 July 2015)

How utterly tragic.  Thoughts and prayers to her family and friends. RIP, Sam.


----------



## Booboos (21 July 2015)

Awful news. I only 'knew' her through HHO, but what a terrible loss. My thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## foraday (21 July 2015)

I did not know Sam personally only what she put on HHO

My thoughts and prayers are going to who she left behind

SO sorry to hear this devastating news and brings home to us the dangers of our beloved horses and the risks we take every day.

RIP Sam


----------



## Firewell (21 July 2015)

Gosh this is all so sad. Her poor poor family. RIP Sam


----------



## Tobiano (21 July 2015)

What a terrible tragedy.  I hope Sam knew how much she was loved and admired as is evident from many of the posts on here.  So much sympathy for her family and friends.  Run Free, Sam.


----------



## kamili (22 July 2015)

Such horrid news, thoughts are with her family and friends. RIP Sam.


----------



## dunthing (22 July 2015)

A terrible accident.  RIP Sam and sincere condolences to Sam's family and friends.


----------



## vanrim (22 July 2015)

Really tragic and a reminder of lovely as horses can be they can be lethal too.


----------



## YouOnlyLiveOnce (22 July 2015)

Devastating, my thoughts are with Sams family at this tragic time x


----------



## yeeharider (22 July 2015)

So sad, a stark reminder, it could happen to anyone of us who put our trust in these unpredictable aminals. Condolences to all who knew her RIP Sam


----------



## claracanter (22 July 2015)

What a terrible tragedy, thoughts are with her friends and family


----------



## EllenJay (22 July 2015)

Such sad news. My condolences to her family and friends


----------



## MrsMozart (22 July 2015)

So very, very sorry to read of such a sad loss.

Rest in peace Sam lass xx


----------



## brighthair (27 July 2015)

Her funeral is on the 4th August at 12.45pm at Carleton crematorium if you knew her and wish to attend. Colourful or equestrian clothing
Or floral tributes to the coop funeral services, bispham road, blackpool


----------

